# Fans on a offset smoker



## kjbrown20 (Mar 20, 2013)

I just bought a Horizon offset smoker (trailer type) I was wondering what kind of fan to put on the smoke box? Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## daveomak (Mar 20, 2013)

kj, evening....  they make some nice looking smokers....  What do you need a fan for ??  Which trailer model did you get.  ??   Does the manufacturer recommend a fan on the firebox ??  I'm a little uncertain as to the why etc...    Dave


----------



## kjbrown20 (Mar 21, 2013)

Dave, I guess I worded that poorly, I was wondering if I needed a blower fan, which I gather I don't from your remarks. They never recommended one, so I should be good to go w/o. Thanks Dave. Kevin


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 21, 2013)

I have seen gurus on competition rigs...

In fact Raptor... winner of many comps... runs two fans with his guru on his rig..

   Craig


----------



## sqwib (Mar 21, 2013)

Fans, Fans, We don't need no stinking fans,.

Proper draft is your fan!

Daves got you covered


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 21, 2013)

Gurus, Stokers and other assorted fire assist models really help those looking for maximum usage of their fuel and sleep.  Guys cooking comps will typically use these to allow them to get 4 or more hours of sleep while at a comp.  I would suggest that you learn your smoker, see how it handles intake changes, learn how much fuel at certain temps it takes, then make an assessment as to whether or not you need an assist on the pit.  They are useful items and have their place, but my suggestion would be to know the ins and outs of your new baby first.  

How about posting some pics for us to drool over...


----------

